

VoltDB versus NoSQL - mattyb
http://danweinreb.org/blog/voltdb-versus-nosql

======
bitdiddle
excellent points about the failures of SQL as a declarative language and
optimizers in general. I'm sure that's part of the reason there is so much
crappy SQL out there.

